

ZEHST the world's first hypersonic plane unveiled, travels at 5029km/h - Paulosborne
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/technology/zehst-the-worlds-first-hypersonic-plane-unveiled/story-fn5izo02-1226078383182

======
natural_order
40 years until the first passeger flight?! That's eons in terms of transport
and energy technology development

~~~
zeemonkee
Funny that - Concorde from drawing board to maiden voyage was what - 12 years
? JFK's speech to moon landing - 8 or 9 years ?

Seems that despite all the advances in computer modelling etc we're going
backwards.

